# Pottery glue?



## swizzle (May 16, 2005)

I found a vegtable bowl with an old blue flower pattern that's made to look like swans. So far I have 4 of what looks to be 5 pieces of it. Is it possible to restore it to sellable condition? I read a little about cleaning old crockery so I'll try to clean the pieces before gluing it back into place. Does anyone here think this is a good idea or a waste of time? I think its a great looking...well..pieces that would make a great looking piece someday. Thanx for reading. Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 16, 2005)

I glued a 6 gallon crock back together and it was worth 200 whole , but now maybe 50, but thats still not bad

 rick


----------



## swizzle (May 16, 2005)

What kind of glue do you use? Swiz


----------

